# Three IDs please...



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey guys. Trying to nail down exactly what these three species are, appreciate any help.

1)

This one is a small stem, total diameter is 3/4" -1". Grows slow and stays perfectly vertical. As far as I can tell, the stem itself is round and not square.



















2)

This one is fairly large in diameter, 3"+. Was given to me as Limnophila rugosa, cant find much reference so wanted to see what you guys say.



















3)

The green ones here. Given to me as Acmella repens, but it kinda morphed into something different looking. Plus has a tendency to produce crazy side shoots, which from what I understand is rather uncharacteristic for Acmella



















TIA


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st - _Oldenlandia salzmanii_

2nd - _Limnophila rugosa_

3rd - _Nelsonia canescens_. Was formerly called _N. smithii_ but I think it was made a synonym of the former. From family Acanthaceae, as _Staurogyne_ and _Hygrophila_. Originally grown from seed I got from a botanist. From Sao Tome and Principe. I'm relieved to know it's still around.


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Cavan Allen said:


> 1st - _Oldenlandia salzmanii_
> 
> 2nd - _Limnophila rugosa_
> 
> 3rd - _Nelsonia canescens_. Was formerly called _N. smithii_ but I think it was made a synonym of the former. From family Acanthaceae, as _Staurogyne_ and _Hygrophila_. Originally grown from seed I got from a botanist. From Sao Tome and Principe. I'm relieved to know it's still around.


Thanks Cavan!

N cansescens is a pretty cool plant, unique color and leaf. Moderate growth rate so it's not too much of a weed. Ive been keeping those side shoots trimmed off so it stays a single stem, easier to manage and scape with. Tough plant, doesnt seem picky at all. Vin gave it to me. Be glad to send you a few if you want, just let me know.

Thanks again for the IDs.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

_Nelsonia canescens_ is very interesting. Reminds me of _Limnophila rugosa_ but doesn't look as bulky. How's the growth rate?


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have it under ~110 par, co2 and all that. Height-wise the growth rate is moderate. It is certainly not a weed except for the profuse side shoots. 3 stems will soon be a 20 stem bush if left unchecked. Suppose that could be a good thing depending on how it's used in a scape.


----------

